# [interface graphique] config/install kde/xorg (Resolu !!!)

## noobux

Salut à tous je viens d'installer Xorg ( à la va vite sans recompilation du noyau car j'ai genkernel :-9), juste histoire de voir si ça marche par défaut.

J'ai voulu installer le paquet kde-meta :

```

emerge -av kde-meta

```

Sachant que mon USE était ainsi :

```

 USE="qt3 qt4 kde cdrom dvd"

```

Mais je vois ça :

```

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request.

-x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2 (change USE: +qt3support)

```

alors je change la variable USE dans le make.conf mais rien, j'essais qt3, +qt3, qt3support, +qt3support... rien ne marche.

Une autre fois j'ai aussi eu droit à

```

CHANGE USE : +kde
```

Je ne sais absolument pas quoi faire surtout que ça doit être un truc à la ...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide  :Smile: , si il vous faut une précision marquez le je l'enverrai directement  :Smile: .

Je reste sur le sujet donc je répondrais immédiatementLast edited by noobux on Wed Jun 01, 2011 11:34 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## 22decembre

dans ton make.conf, tu mets

```
USE="qt3 qt4 kde cdrom dvd"
```

à mon avis là, ça coince puisque qt3 et qt4 doivent pas être installés en même temps (je pense)

remplace par :

```
USE="qt3support qt4 kde cdrom dvd"
```

et réessaye...

----------

## noobux

J'ai déjà essayé avec qt3support qt4 kde cdrom et dvd et j'avais toujours le même problème, peut-être que j'ai mal appliquer les changes ( j'ai juste fais un env-update il me semble ).

J'ai essayé un emerge --newuse et j'ai aussi changer (je l'ai crée) package.use en y mettant le paquet dit manquant mais rien n'y fait c'est toujours bloqué.

Actuellement il me dit Change USE : +declarative.

(J'ai essayé en l'ajoutant, en le supprimant et aussi en ne mettant rien dans USE)

----------

## 22decembre

tu t'es mis sur un profil kde au moins ?

```
eselect profile list
```

Si ça n'est pas le cas

```
eselect profile set  4
```

(ça doit être le numero du profile kde)

Puis retente...

----------

## noobux

Oui j'ai déjà fais ça, finalement j'ai laissé mon USE avec "qt3support qt4 kde cdrom dvd" et j'ai rajouté "declarative" à un certain paquet ( je sais plus lequel exactement) dans package.use, ça a marché après un env-update et un source /etc/profile  :Smile: .

pour package.use j'ai fais ça : (nano -w /etc/portage/package.use)

message d'erreur :

```
-x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2 (change USE: +qt3support)
```

dans package.use pour ajouter qt3support : (a adapter aux informations d'erreurs qui s'affichent dans mon cas c'était avec declarative)

```
x11-libs/qt-sql qt3support
```

Parfait quoi mais il y a eu énormément de warning ou de "unused pointer or variable", ça veut dire quoi ça? que j'ai des fuites de mémoire?  :Sad:  Car quand j'ai ces genres de message dans une compilation C/C++ c'est généralement que quelque chose ne va pas  :Very Happy: .

Sinon j'avais avant installer le meta-packet xorg-x11 et startx me renvoit une erreur de type "no screen found" alors que j'ai installé kde:p, il me dit également ne pas trouver de drivers et met ("module not found") sachant que je n'ai pas recompiler de noyau avant d'installer xorg, et que j'ai utilisé genkernel sur les gentoo-sources.

Comment faire marcher startx avec kde? (Actuellement startx affiche une erreur) j'ai ajouté dans rc.conf XSESSION="kde-4" comment indiquer quand emerge kde-meta se finit.

C'est un peu hors-sujet mais je demande quand même ^^ (au pire j'éditerais le titre en parlant de l'interface graphique sous gentoo)  :Very Happy: .

----------

## 22decembre

quelques trucs pelle-mèle :

pas besoin d'un env-update et d'un source /etc/profile à chaque ajout de USEflag ... (d'ailleurs, env-update, je l'ai quasiment jamais utilisé ...   :Laughing:  )

c'est bizarre que t'es besoin d'un qt3support dans /etc/portage/package.use si tu l'as mis dans USE de make.conf !

kde et xorg se parlent, mais tu dois les installer séparement ! Une fois que t'aura installé kde-meta, t'aura un kdm, l'important là, c'est le serveur graphique !

T'as configuré ta carte graphique ? Quelle marque ? Quel pilote ? 3D ?

----------

## noobux

Alors ^^ merci je savais pas pour les env-update ( je le faisais systématiquement ^^).

Sinon non j'ai pas eu besoi nde rajouter qt3 dans package.use j'ai fais la manip (que j'ai décrite plus haut) avec un autre packet et j'y ai ajouté le flag declarative. J'ai juste mis ça plus haut pour l'exemple car je ne me souvenais pas du nom du package auquel j'ai ajouté declarative dans package.use. 

sinon pour ma carte graphique je ne l'ai (je crois) pas configuré, j'ai juste fais un genkernel pour mon noyau puis c'est tout (installation fraiche de 3 jours).

informations :

ATI RADEON HD 5470

512.0 mode mémoire vive

les pilotes je sais pas du tout (sous gentoo c'était automatique) et je sais pas si c'est le même que sous windows.

Si il te faut plus d'infos j'enverrais tout cela immédiatement, je reste connecté

----------

## 22decembre

alors t'as surement un problème avec ton USE...

mais passons ! 

Oui, il faut installer la carte graphique ! Le noyau seul ne suffit pas ! (le monde non plus, mais ça...)

Je te conseille de lire :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/ati-faq.xml

T'es un nouveau linuxien ou t'as trainé sous une autre distro avant ?

----------

## noobux

J'avais ubuntu avant ... et la 11.04 s'est détruite toute seule  :Smile:  j'ai décidé de changer car j'appréciais pas trop les upgrade tout les 6 mois ^^ et que je voulais quelque chose qui me fasse "apprendre linux", car ubuntu rien à dire c'est aussi (voir plus) facile que windows  :Very Happy: .

J'ai fais un genkernel all après avoir copier la conf du livecd (bref j'ai rien eu à faire) donc je sais pas si ma carte graphique est installé je vais voir tout ça ^^.

j'ai installer le metapaquet xorg-x11 avant d'installer kde-meta.

je devrais installer ati-drivers?

Note : la seule fois ou j'ai installer un pilote propriétaire sous ubuntu ( qui me l'a gentilment demander sosi disant pour les capacités de l'ordinateur ^^) et bien c'est resté en black screen  :Very Happy: .

C'était "fglrx" de mémoire je crois.

----------

## 22decembre

je peux pas trop t'aider vraiment sur ati, volontairement je reste sur nvidia !

Et j'utilise pas les noyaux genkernel... Mais de ce côté là, ça doit être bon !

Déjà, compile kde, et regarde pendant ce temps la config de la ati... (t'as le temps hein !)

Je pense que c'est une bonne idée d'installer ati-drivers. Ça se trouve tu tomberas sur le bon !

----------

## noobux

J'ai déjà compile kde ce matin  :Very Happy:  (oui ça prend 3 heures environs ^^). Je suis en train de manger de la doc actuellement ^^ en espérant que ça finisse par se décanter dans mon esprit car je sèche bien à ce niveau ^^ enfin c'est le but de gento.

Soit j'essaierais ati-drivers^^.

----------

## 22decembre

3 heures seulement ? ouah...

Moi ça doit me prendre entre 4 et 6 heures...

----------

## noobux

J'ai un ordinateur plutot pas mal avec 4 processeur intel pentium  :Very Happy:  (un laptop).

Sinon j'ai reboot et utilisé après lecture de la doc la commande X -configure pour la configuration automatique, seulement le test avec X -config "UN FICHIER" affiche un écran noir ou rien n'est faisable et ou seul un ctrl alt suppr fonctionne.

Bref je sais pas quoi faire :/, j'ai bien XSESSION="kde-4"  dans rc.conf et make.conf. Sinon j'ai pas encore testé ati-drivers mais je vois mal comment ça réglerait le problème vu que à la commande startx, il parle de "vesa" "udev" ou un truc comme ça" et "intel".

Voilà je nage un peu (beaucoup XD).

----------

## 22decembre

tu as marqué ta carte graphique dans ton make.conf ?

----------

## noobux

Je ne crois pas ^^ comment faire cela? (le make.conf ne sert qu'a compiler sinon non?)

je crois avoir mis :

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" comme c'était demandé ou quelque chose de similaire

----------

## 22decembre

j'ai :

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse void"

synaptic : parce que j'ai un touchpad...

dans VIDEO_CARDS tu dois mettre ton pilote graphique, surement radeon... à vrai dire, je sais pas, vu que t'es sur ati... En tout cas, il te le faut !

Il faut à tout prix que tu identifie quel module tu as besoin ! Sans ça, pas d'avancée possible !

----------

## 22decembre

avec ati-drivers, il te compilera surement un module. Ce serait un début !

----------

## noobux

Ok j'essais et je vais retourner les résultats, j'éditerais ce message dès que j'aurais testé ^^.

Desole pour le manque d'action (sisi je suis toujours là ^^) je reste sur mon pc mais j'ose toujours rien faire, je lis plein de machins là... bon un moment va falloir que je me lance ...

Dans mon make.conf j'ai bien mis VIDEOCARDS="radeon"

                                                et INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" synaptics n'est peut-être déjà pas bon pour un clavier (même si le problème de lancement ne doit pas venir de là).

En fait j'ai bien lu la doc, mais je manque d'information sur quoi mettre (le nom des valeurs des variables) des mes fichiers de configuration.

De plus UN POINT IMPORTANT est que j'ai fais un emerge xorg-x11 AVANT de faire mes configurations , or dans la doc le fichier make.conf est paramétré AVANT l'installation de xorg-x11 et il y a aussi l'étape de configuration du noyau...

En gros ça pose un problème que mon make.conf n'est pas été bien configuré avant la compilation? le problème peut-il venir de là? Quant au kernel je pensais inutile de recompiler l'ensemble ça me semblait trop long, surtout qu'il me semble que genkernel prenait déjà un très très large éventail de configuration en compte.

Maintenant je suis , je crois bien renseigné mais je ne sais pas comment m'organiser pour agir sur le problème, je ne vois pas ce que je peux et dans quel ordre, toutes mes tentatives présentes n'ayant rien données.

EDIT : Je n'ai TOUJOURS PAS fais un emerge ati-drivers, j'ai trop peur ... mais si il n'y a que ça   :Twisted Evil:   ... au pire il y a un moyen de supprimer ce paquet et ces dépendances... (unmerge mais je l'ai pas encore pratiqué).

----------

## 22decembre

VIDEO_CARDS et pas VIDEOCARDS

que mettre dans INPUT_DEVICES ? keyboard et mouse peut être ? je sais pas hein, mais c'est ce que j'ai fais !

Il faut se lancer, tu l'as dit ! Je me rappelle, j'ai lutté au début, mais après, t'as tout verrouillé et c'est bon !

Allé hop, emerge ati-drivers... tu vera, ça fais pas mal !

----------

## noobux

C'est fait, je m'attendais à plus spectaculaire en faite ^^ rien n'a changé ... j'ai mis dans mon make.conf VIEDO_CARDS="radeon" (c'est indiqué pour ATI dans la doc). J'ai aussi mis INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev", ça ne marchait pas j'ai refais un X - configure et... ça ne marche toujours pas !

Bref je sais plus trop quoi faire là, dans la doc ils disent de désactiver le support radeonfb (quesaco c'est ou ça?^^) si on a installé ati-drivers, ça serait déjà une chose à faire mais je ne sais pas ou changer ça et comment désactiver "radeonfb" (c'est le framebuffer?).

Sinon au lancement de startx les messages sont toujours les mêmes avec no screen found, fatal error et j'en passe ...

----------

## 22decembre

desactiver le framebuffer, ça se fait dans le noyau en fait !

t'as emergé ati ? donc tente un "modprobe radeon"...

Soit t'obtiens écran gris (ou autre), mais tu pers le contrôle clavier de ta machine, ça signifierais que t'es sur la bonne voie... Mais tu devra rebooter brutal... Soit... t'auras des infos ! en bref, t'aura surement des infos, quoiqu'il se passe !

----------

## noobux

J'aime ta manière de voir les choses positivement ^^.

Je vais tester ça ^^ oui j'ai fais un emerge ati-drivers ^^. Je vais mettre "modprobe radeon" dans la variable VIDEO_CARDS.

Sinon juste avant de tester (edit ton sujet plus haut et rajoute une ligne à la fin) comment je désactive le framebuffer (je sais pas configurer mon noyau sans recompiler).

----------

## 22decembre

je préfère faire comme ça...

"modprobe radeon" n'est pas une variable, mais une commande : elle charge le module (pilote) radeon dans le noyau...

comme on sait pas de quoi ton noyau est capable, on sait pas s'il a le framebuffer... le mieux, c'est encore de debugguer à posteriori s'il y a un soucis (il est peut être en module - très possible avec genkernel). D'autre part, tu voudras peut être garder le framebuffer (la console est moins austère avec ça).

Tu demandais si c’était grave d'avoir configuré make.conf après compil... C'est pas l'ordre naturel des choses, mais c'est comme ça que ça se passe (tu sais pas à l'avance ce dont tu as besoin, c'est pour ça que dans les premiers temps, tu fais énormément d’opérations de recompil...). Donc t'en fais pas. L'important, c'est d'avoir tout bien bon. Après, tu fais des sauvegardes dans un endroit ad-hoc (moi, j'ai copié divers trucs dans /backup et dans mon home perso, et aussi deux trois scripts dans /root). Une fois que tu as tout bon, faut se dire que c'est gagné pour longtemps (puisque chaque mise à jour et recompil se basera cette fois là sur ta vraie config que t'as voulu et non sur la config générique de base).

----------

## Poussin

J'ai souvenir que les pilotes libres utilisent KMS...

----------

## 22decembre

je connais pas du tout kms...

Et tant qu'a faire, autant avoir le pilote 3D direct, non ? Et en plus, c'est le plus évident...

Mais l'important, c'est d'abord d'avoir X fonctionnel, avec le pilote libre ou proprio...

----------

## 22decembre

essaye aussi :

```
modprobe fglrx
```

----------

## Poussin

il serait peut-etre intéressant de choisir. (Si j'ai bon souvenir,) les pilotes libres ont besoin de KMS, les proprio sont incompatible avec KMS. Le plus simple (si le matériel est compatible) est encore la choix du libre (compatible xrandr toussa...).

De plus un modprobe fglrx ne risque pas de fonctionner avec VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" ... (là je n'ai aucun doute la dessus)

Il y a un choix à faire, il ne faut pas tout mélanger sinon il ne va rien comprendre au schmilblick.

edit: inutile d'installer des pilotes "à la main", c'est géré par la variable VIDEO_CARDS (pour les cartes graphiques (sans rire)), qui est principalement utilisé par le paquet x11-base/xorg-drivers (dépendance de xorg-server). La variable va sélectionner les paquets des pilotes qu'il faut en dépendance.

Donc! 

1/ choix du pilote à utiliser (libre/proprio (/vesa?))

2/ configuration de la variable VIDEO_CARDS dans le make.conf en conséquence.

3/ adaptation du kernel

4/ emerge --newuse --oneshot x11-base/xorg-drivers

5/ startx

Et si ça ne va pas, coller les logs ici!Last edited by Poussin on Wed May 18, 2011 9:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## noobux

Bon ça marche toujours pas mais j'ai compris quelques autres trucs j'avance bien ^^ il est tard je reviendrais demain et cette fois ce sera la bonne !!

----------

## Poussin

 *noobux wrote:*   

> Bon ça marche toujours pas mais j'ai compris quelques autres trucs j'avance bien ^^ il est tard je reviendrais demain et cette fois ce sera la bonne !!

 

J'ai édité mon poste pendant que tu répondais.

----------

## noobux

Ok merci pour ta réponse, seulement moi je ne sais pas modifier mon kernel, je sais uniquement le compiler ... et en plus la dernière fosi que j'en ai fais un "à la main" j'avais pas de wifi ... Je vais voir ça mais je sais pas trop comment faire, j'ai  pas vu dans la doc si on pouvait configurer un noyau installé et le modifier.

----------

## 22decembre

l'ideal se serait d'être sur msn/jabber/skype ou n'importe quoi d'autre... (pour le noyau ou la carte ati)

oui, on peut reconfigurer un noyau déjà installé, le recompiler, ajouter des modules ou rebooter sur le nouveau recompilé...

bon, pour ta carte, t'as fais quoi, t'as décidé quoi ?

----------

## Poussin

 *noobux wrote:*   

> Ok merci pour ta réponse, seulement moi je ne sais pas modifier mon kernel, je sais uniquement le compiler ... et en plus la dernière fosi que j'en ai fais un "à la main" j'avais pas de wifi ... Je vais voir ça mais je sais pas trop comment faire, j'ai  pas vu dans la doc si on pouvait configurer un noyau installé et le modifier.

 

L'utilisation de genkernel n'empeche pas la modification de la configuration du kernel. Il faut apprendre et lire la doc pour ça (à commencer par le handbook). Sous gentoo, il faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis.

edit: accessoirement, il serait intéressant de savoir où tu en es, quelles sont les erreurs que tu optiens, nous coller un peu de log, nous donner des infos sur ta config (emerge --info, lspci -nnk)

Configurer un kernel, ça peut prendre du temps, mais ce n'est pas difficile. Il y a une aide pour chaque élément sélectionnable. Au pire, on peut trouver des bases à cette adresse  et en cas de doute sur une partie de matos, ceci peut aiderLast edited by Poussin on Thu May 19, 2011 9:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 22decembre

Il n'empêche que configurer un noyau, c'est hard quand même !   :Twisted Evil: 

Ça fait un moment que je surveille ou propose l'existence d'un configurateur automatique (sur la base des USEflags, du profil et du retour des outils de diagnostic système lsscsi, lsusb, lspci...) Au moins on s'épargnerait les bugs à l'interface chaise/clavier   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais les grands manitoos veulent pas en entendre parler...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Poussin

Sii tu veux un truc automatique, j'ai envie de dire prends un distrib binaire.

J'ai édité mon post pour ajouter des info sur la config kernel

edit (j'aime bien): Et non ce n'est pas si hard, ça fait juste peur au début (donc arrête d'en rajouter une couche ^^). Faut y aller pour se planter tellement que ça « Panic ». Mais ça ne se fait pas d'un coup c'est certain, il faut y aller par étape au début (t'ajoute le support pour ta carte graphique, tu testes, quand ça roule à ce niveau tu t'occupes de ton wifi etc...) Ca prend du temps, mais ce N'est PAS difficile.

----------

## 22decembre

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Si tu veux un truc automatique, j'ai envie de dire prends un distrib binaire.
> 
> J'ai édité mon post pour ajouter des info sur la config kernel
> 
> edit (j'aime bien): Et non ce n'est pas si hard, ça fait juste peur au début (donc arrête d'en rajouter une couche ^^). Faut y aller pour se planter tellement que ça « Panic ». Mais ça ne se fait pas d'un coup c'est certain, il faut y aller par étape au début (t'ajoute le support pour ta carte graphique, tu testes, quand ça roule à ce niveau tu t'occupes de ton wifi etc...) Ca prend du temps, mais ce N'est PAS difficile.

 

J'aime gentoo parce qu'on peut en faire vraiment se qu'on veut et j'ai le sentiment d'avoir un système optimisé pour ma machine et moi...

Quand à savoir si c'est difficile, je dis oui ! J'ai des options dans mon noyau, je sais pas à quoi elles servent ! J'ai des erreurs aussi dans mon dmesg au boot, et je compte pas le nombre de kernel panics avant d'arriver à booter. Certes, aujourd'hui je suis tranquille depuis un an (vive le make silentoldconfig...   :Laughing:  ) mais j'ai serieusement le sentiment que ça pourrait être mieux, simplement parce que je sais pas ! On a bien la config automatique des paquetages avec les ebuild, les flags et les options de compilation, je vois pas pourquoi on pourra pas le faire sur le noyau, au moins pour une base sure !

Mais je te rassure noobux, c'est pas trop long à résoudre ! Juste assez soulant...

----------

## noobux

Pas de soucis côté motivation ^^, je suis toujours usr mon problème là pas question de lâcher prise  :Smile: . Je suis aussi sur un topic sur le sdz http://www.siteduzero.com/forum-83-648203-p1-gentoo-xorg-kde-installation.html et je pense que je vais finir par y arriver, pour les distrib' binaires ce n'est pas ce que je veux ^^ en fait je veux apprendre et j'aime bien gentoo  :Smile:  je trouve les concepts sympa et que c'est l'idéal pour progresser même si les débuts sont difficiles ^^. De plus, même si gentoo n'est pas rapidement opérationelle, au moins elle fonctionne si on fait ce qu'il faut car j'ai eu un ubuntu 11.04 qui s'est détruit tout seul après 3 utilisations (ou j'ai absolument rien fait ou presque) .

Sinon j'ai vu que dans la doc ils parlaient de HAL mais je ne sais si je dois l'utiliser vu qu'il requiert une interface graphique opérationelle, donc si je boot avec un kde qui se lance pas ça va pas le faire ^^.

Concernant le choix du pilote que je dois utiliser, là déjà j'ai beaucoup de doute, car je ne sais pas ce qui marche déjà ou pas. Je vous envois quelques informations sur startx :

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log :

[  978.734] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  978.735] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)

[  978.736] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa"  (module does not exist, 0)

[  978.736] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev"  (module does not exist, 0)
```

```
grep WW /var/log.Xorg.0.log :

[  978.733] (WW) Open ACPCI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  978.735] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel

[  978.735] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[  978.736] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

```

Voilà. Alors j'aimerais un peu plus sur les étapes que tu m'as donné, Poussin, pour la première car je ne sais pas comment ça se déroule (si je connais ma carte je devrais bien trouver^^) mais aussi et surtout sur l'étape configuration du noyau, comment y changer quelque chose? Je ne connais que les arguments genkernels ou encore menuconfig. Sinon je n'ai pas installé xorg-server mais le metapaquet xorg-x11, en fait il faudrait que je recompile un noyau?

J'ai fais un :

```
eselect opengl set ati 
```

resultat : Done 

mais ça n'a rien changé.

EDIT : je vais m'absenter 1h30 (de 2h30 à 4h)

----------

## 22decembre

hal est déprécié maintenant. Donc ne l'utilise que si le système te dis explicitement "j'ai besoin de hal".

Concernant tes warning, c'est juste que t'as pas les modules qui sont compilés avec xorg... Il faudra recompiler xorg après avoir correctement réglé make.conf et INPUT_DEVICES et VIDEO_CARDS.

que donne

```
eselect opengl list
```

????

On en est toujours au même problème : quel pilote ? Choisi en un suivant les remarques de poussin et les miennes. Et après applique le truc ! Il semblerait (peut etre) que les pilotes libres soient d'une bonne qualité et fournissent la 3D... Mais j'en suis pas sûr ! (D'ailleurs j'ai moi-même gardé mon pilote proprio 3D nvidia alors qu'il y a un pilote libre qui emerge bien parait-il !)

----------

## noobux

Ok je vais tenter de trouver le nom d'un pilote  :Smile: .

RESULTATS DE LA COMMANDE :

```
eselect opengl list
```

```

[1]  ati *

[2] xorg-x11

```

EDIT : j'ai deux cartes graphiques semblent-ils :

    -ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470

    -Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD

----------

## 22decembre

deux cartes ? sur un portable ?

la commande ci-dessous te confirmera ça :

```
/usr/sbin/lspci|grep -i vga
```

----------

## Poussin

Alors, pour que nous ayons toutes les infos, peux-tu nous donner les sorties de:

lspci -nnk

emerge --info

et ton log de Xorg complet (tu peux utiliser un pastebin ( le programme wgetpaste est pratique pour ce genre de choses)

Sans ça, on avancera jamais.

De plus, as-tu configurer un xorg.conf? (ce n'est pas forcément la chose à faire, il faut voir le pilote utilisé)

On va y aller étape par étape. Tu as installé xorg-x11, c'est très bien, ça installe xterm et twm (je crois) en dépendance, on va pouvoir tester xorg sans se préoccuper de kde pour l'instant.

----------

## noobux

Non je n'ai pas de Xorg.conf (j'ai vu que c'était en dernier recours sur le doc).

Alors, tout d'abord :

```
/usr/sbin/lspci | grep -i vga
```

```

00 : 02.0 VGA compatible controller : Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

01 : 00.0 VGA compatible controller : ATI Technologies Inc Device 68e0

```

Sous windows7 je peux changer de processeur graphique en fontion de l'état de la batterie.

```
emerge --info
```

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/391832/

```
lspci -nnk
```

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/391833/

et ce qu'il y a dans /var/log/Xorg.0.log

http://pastebin.ca/2064741

Voilà toutes les infos ^^, j'attend vos instructions  :Smile: .

----------

## Poussin

Là, c'est fglrx qui est chargé, ce qui contredit ta variable VIDEO_CARDS (qui est sur radeon)

Alors soit tu changes ton video_cards, soit tu vires fglrx.  Je soupçonne que fglrx nécessite un xorg.conf (confirmation d'un utilisateur du blob binaire ati?).

J'essaie de trouver des infos sur ta carte graphique, j'ai un peu de mal à trouver quel chipset est utilisé.... edit: histoire de voir s'il est supporté par l'un et l'autre des pilotes

----------

## noobux

De souvenir fglrx (qui est proprio) ne fonctionnait pas sous ubuntu x version et j'avais tout de même la 3d etc... la seule fois ou j'ai installer fglrx je ne pouvais plus avoir d'interface graphique .... Que dois-je mettre dans VIDEO_CARDS pour faire un essai (juste pour voir)?

Comment je vire fglrx et comment le remplacer? 

si je change VIDEO_CARDS dois-je faire :

```
emerge --newuse --oneshot x11-base/xorg-drivers 
```

Note : Merci beaucoup pour toute l'aide que vous m'apportez dans cette aventure  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Poussin

Pour tester fglrx, tu peux mettre fglrx dans VIDEO_CARDS et ensuite ré-emerger xorg-drivers comme tu le fais, mais le paquet à déjà l'air installé.

Tu dois maintenant (je crois :s, je ne suis pas utilisateur de ce blob), forcer l'utilisation dans xorg, et donc créé un fichier de conf. Pour ça je te renvoie à la doc.

Pour supprimer fglrx, je te renvoie à la doc de portage (le handbook par exemple, que, je suppose, tu as lu et assimilé).

----------

## noobux

Ok je vois ^^ mais si ça n'est pas fglrx ça peut être quoi d'autre? Je ne connais aucun autre drivers. Je pense que ça marchera sans fglrx (d'après ce que j'ai vécu sous ubuntu) même s'il se peut que ça soit différent.

EDIT numéro 3 : 

J'ai mis VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx", j'ai eselect opengl set 2 (ati) et un emerge (de nouveau). Et... ça ne marche pas, toujours pas par contre startx me dit, en plus des 3 autres modules qu'il n'arrivait déjà pas à charger (module does not exist) il a ajouté edri1 et edri2.

EDIT numéro 4 : Je sais pas vraiment comment faire mon .conf (sa structure etc...) il n'y a pas d'examples dans la doc ou dans le répertoire je sais pas quoi écrire et quel nom donner au fichier.

J'ai fais de nombreux essais et rien ne fonctionne toujours pas, j'attend les instructions ( j'ai finis la doc sur ati xorg etc ^^).

----------

## 22decembre

le fichier de conf est xorg.conf, situé à /etc/X11/xorg.conf

essaye donc, et si ça ne marche pas, il faudra essayer le pilote libre radeon.

normalement, ce fichier peut être créer ex-nihilo par x -configure ou xorgconfig (le premier j'en suis sûr, le deuxieme je sais plus, mais y a un outil qui ressemble furieusement à ce nom là...)

----------

## noobux

Re  :Smile:  désolé j'étais en cours toute la journée ^^, alors oui X -configure m'a effectivement crée ce fichier, mais il se trouve dans /root et s'appelle Xorg.conf.new. Sinon j'ai déjà un fichier Xorg.conf.d (pas xorg.conf) dans /etc/X11. C'est donc qu'il existe déjà?

Sinon si je crée un fichier xorg.conf dans /etc/X11 faudra que je mette quoi à l'intérieur, car dans la doc ils parlent uniquement de rajouter des fichier dans /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.d et sinon je dois mettre quoi (quelle type d'instructions) pour paramétrer mon pilote?

Désolé de mon manque de clarté mais je comprends pas tout ^^ (c'est lourd les noobs je sais  :Smile: .

----------

## 22decembre

Il y a pas de soucis (je suis pas encore raide sur l'aide à apporter...). J'étais moi-même hier soir à mon repas français.

Le dossier xorg.conf.d est un dossier de conf éclaté comme il en existe dans de nombreux logiciels maintenant. Typiquement, ce dossier contient une tonne de petits fichiers que tu éditeras (ou pas) suivant tes envies/besoins.

Je pense qu'il contient 00_basic ; 01_display ; 02_device ... ou un truc du même acabit.

Chacun de ces fichiers controle une toute petite partie du serveur graphique.

Ça c'est pour l'explication du xorg.conf.d

Ce qu'il faut que tu fasse en vérité, c'est copier le fichier xorg.conf.new qui est dans /root (puisque tu l'as lancé comme root, le fichier a été posé dans ~) et que tu le copie dans /etc/X11 avec le nom aproprié (xorg.conf).

Faut que tu nous dise ce que tu fais avec ton pilote. Lequel tu utilise ? Le nom du module stp ? En fait, à chaque fois que tu apporte un nouvel élément, dis nous quel est le pilote stp.

----------

## noobux

Ok   :Very Happy:   alors oui normalement il y a plein de chose dans xorg.conf.d mais moi ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que je n'ai que 10-evdev et 20-synaptics (ou quelque chose comme ça) mais rien qui traite de drivers ^^.

Sinon le test de X -configure /root/xorg.conf.new n'affiche pas d'erreur mais seulement un écran noir  :Smile: , donc peut-être y a-t-il une infime chance pour que ça marche avec cette configuration ... Si je copie Xorg.conf.new dans /etc/X11 dois-je supprimer mon xorg.conf.d? 

Au niveau des drivers j'ai mis VIDEO_CARDS = "fglrx" puis j'ai ajouté X à make.conf et j'ai fais un eselect opengl set 2 (ATI) enfin, après env-update et source /etc/profile

  j'ai fais un :

```

emerge --newuse --oneshot x11-base/xorg-drivers
```

Après ça je tente un startx et toujours pareil, sauf que dans les erreurs il rajoute en plus des modules intel, fbdev et vesa il rajoute edr1 et edri2 je crois ( ou edri3 je sais plus ^^ mais c'est edri).

Je fais ensuite un modprobe fglrx qui fonctionne (pas d'erreur) puis un startx mais rien ne change ...

Bref ça marche pas (je crois) via fglrx, j'ai aussi noté que modprobe radeon ne fonctionne pas de même que modprobe ati, de plus X -configure trouve comme drivers : ati, fglrx et radeon.

----------

## 22decembre

ça m'a l'air tout bon (pour l'instant) avec fglrx.

Il faudrait voir à lancer une appli graphique. Peux tu mettre kdm dans /etc/conf.d/xdm ? (je suppose que tu veux utiliser kdm) et hop :

```
rc-service xdm start
```

Tu peux garder xorg.conf.d, pas de soucis. Moi aussi j'en ai un !

----------

## noobux

EDIT : petit problème de coordination dans les messages ... désolé pour le double poste  :Sad: .Last edited by noobux on Fri May 20, 2011 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## noobux

Ok je vais tenter  :Smile: .

Je suis actuellement sosu gentoo et j'ai un problème :! je n'ai plus de xorg.conf.d dans /etc/X11 et en me connectant j'étais en QWERTY il s'est passé quoi? (j'ai peut-être fais un dispatch-conf mal fait ...) je fais comment?  :Smile: 

Edit je n'ai pas trouver non plus comment copier avec cp je suis sur man cp là ... désolé si j'ai fais une erreur :O.

----------

## 22decembre

oula... tu sais même pas copier avec cp ?

t'as réglé ta locale dans /etc/env.d et make.conf ? C'est soulant aussi les problèmes de clavier, t'as une tripotée d'endroits à configurer qui vont pas récuperer l'info au même endroit.

Le xorg.conf.d tu t'en fout à la limite ! Tu peux tout régler avec xorg.conf.

----------

## noobux

Désolé pour cp ^^ j'ai finis par trouvé ^^ (c'était ma première fois ou presque) le clavier pas grave j'ai réglé le problème dans keyboard mais ça m'a beaucoup surpris  :Smile:  j'ai tout remis bien là.

Sinon j'ai donc copié xorg.conf.new dans X11 et parfait mais ... cette fois un environnement sans aucune fenêtre ni interactions comme dans le test avec xorg.conf.new.

----------

## 22decembre

donc t'as un /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? pas /etc/X11/xorg.conf.new ?

t'as mis kdm dans /etc/conf.d/xdm ?

lance kdm (rc-service xdm start)

----------

## noobux

Oui c'est déjà fait et ça renvoit le même résultat :/.

----------

## 22decembre

c'est à dire ? (ecran noir ?)

le log de Xorg serait bon à voir alors ! on est dans la derniere ligne droite (peut être).

----------

## noobux

Ecran noir bien noir ^^ noir quoi ^^ quoique il y a peut-être un petit poil de luminosité (pas sur du tout c'est peut-être mon imagination  :Smile: ) mais rien ne répond et je ne peux ajuster la luminosité.

Je te renvois le log de xorg via wgetpaste et aussi xorg.conf. J'en ai pour deux ou trois minutes  :Smile: .

----------

## 22decembre

Il est préferable d'écrire "écran noir" que de dire "c'est comme avant".

----------

## noobux

Re  :Smile: , désolé du manque de clarté ^^, alors voila voila mes fichiers :

Xorg.0.log :

http://pastebin.ca/2065974

xorg.conf

http://pastebin.ca/2065975Last edited by noobux on Fri May 20, 2011 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 22decembre

on avance...

c'est quoi ta VIDEO_CADS ? et quel est le module effectivement chargé ? (cat /proc/modules)

----------

## noobux

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" (j'ai essayé aussi avec ati) mais j'obtiens toujours l'écran noir.

Pour la commande :

```
cat /proc/modules
```

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/392450

----------

## 22decembre

y a une belle incoherence là !

Dans xorg.conf, t'indique le pilote radeon, et dans VIDEO_CARDS t'indique fglrx !

Mets fglrx dans xorg.conf (nano, Ctrl + W, chercher radeon...). c'est facile à resoudre là ! apres, refais tout (relance xdm, quel est le résultat, log si necessaire...)

----------

## noobux

Marche pas, mais j'ai du nouveau ^^, alors en premier j'ai bien mis fglrx à la place de radeon dans xorg.conf, mais au lancement de xdm avec rc-services il dit (en console) : 

```
setting up kdm ...
```

Puis un écran noir (mais éclairé tout de même je vois bien la différence quand je shutdown) ou je ne peux rien faire, pas même de ctrl alt suppr, je reboot donc à la barbare ... 

J'ai voulu envoyer Xorg.0.log mais le fichier est maintenant vide (mais il existe toujours), quand je fais startx j'obtiens pareil qu'avec rc-services.

----------

## 22decembre

donc t'as un serveur X fonctionnel !

Mais t'as pas le clavier (raison pour laquelle tu perds le contrôle).

Faut maintenant que tu fasse fonctionner le clavier et la souris correctement et t'aura gagné !

Est-ce que la fenetre de connexion kdm apparait ?

----------

## noobux

Non c'est ça le problème l'écran est noir mais éclairé il n'y a rien dessus mais on voit bien que c'est pas un black screen total (difficile à exprimer ^^) un peu comme un écran de veille vierge quoi  :Smile: .

----------

## 22decembre

y a pas de problème, j'ai bien compris...

bon, il fais que t'arrive à prendre en charge le clavier et la souris.

moi, je vois ça :

```
[    85.862] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    85.862] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    85.862] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
```

Il faut que AllowEmptyInput soit à off je pense. Comme je le trouve pas dans ton xorg.conf, j'en déduis que c'est le comportement par défaut (assez étrange d'ailleurs).

Il faut, je pense mettre

```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
```

 dans ServerLayout. Mais j'en suis pas sûr ! En tout cas, t'as une piste là.

----------

## noobux

Salut, alors je viens de rajouter la ligne : Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off" dans ServerLayout (au début de la section juste après le titre)

Puis env-update et source /etc/profile mais ça ne marche pas, toujours un écran noir.

Par contre j'ai découvers un truc c'est que j'ai bien mon xorg.conf.d mais il est dans /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d et mon xorg.conf est dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

J'ai essayé de mettre xorg.conf dans /usr/share/X11 et ça ne marche pas (pas même d'écran noir, il met juste des erreurs comme au début du topic), j'ai ensuite essayé de mettre xorg.conf.d dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d avec /etc/X11/xorg.conf mais comme cela j'obtiens un écran noir (ça ne change rien).

Je me demande si finalement fglrx est un bon choix (il y a encore des test à faire pour voir si ça marche ?), de souvenir ça mettait la pagaille sous ubuntu.

Je suis revenu et pleinement dispo  :Very Happy: .

----------

## 22decembre

xorg.conf doit être dans /etc/X11 !

plusieurs choses : déjà, apparament, t'as un serveur X fonctionnel, mais le pilote lui, est KO (ou tu l'as mal configuré). Je sais pas si ati propose un outil de config comme nvidia, donc de ce côté là, je sais pas quoi dire.

En revanche, il faut que tu ais le clavier et la souris aussi, sinon, t'avanceras pas !

t'as installé radeon (le pilote libre) ? essaye de basculer sur radeon (radeon dans la variable VIDEO_CARDS, dans xorg.conf). T'aura surement là aussi perte du clavier, en revanche si tu as de l'image, c'est une bonne chose. Par contre, je sais pas si ton système est fichu pour ça (Poussin l'a dit : les deux pilotes fonctionnent pas pareil).

Essaye, tu perds rien.

En revanche : fais des copies de tes fichiers dans un /backup (make.conf et xorg.conf à minima)

----------

## noobux

Ok je vais sauvegarder mes fichiers  :Smile: , sinon je ne sais si j'ai radeon d'installé car un modprobe radeon ne marche pas, mais le driver est peut-être compilé pas en tant que module.

Avec ati il y a aticonfig je crois mais je ne sais pas encore l'utiliser (jamais essayé), sinon je met VIDEO_CARDS=Radeon puis je fais re-merger x11-base/xorg-drivers. Et je change xorg.conf en mettant radeon à la place fglrx et un eselect opengl set 2 (xorg-x11)

Petite question : comme j'ai xorg-x11 et pas xorg-server ça marche que je compile x11-base/xorg-drivers ?

----------

## 22decembre

se serait une bonne idée dans ce cas d'utiliser aticonfig avec de basculer...

le pilote libre radeon doit pas être dans le noyau, mais installé via emerge je crois... emerge --search te dira ce que tu peux trouver

----------

## noobux

Ok je vais m'occuper de ça  :Smile: , sinon j'ai fais un test en remplaçant fglrx par radeon et j'obtiens le même écran noir mais éclairé un peu, et avec radeon je peux faire un ctrl-alt-suppr pour redemarrer. 

J'ai de nouveau un xorg.0.log (celui-ci a été fait sous fglrx) :

http://pastebin.ca/2066189

Je sais pas trop quoi penser de ça.

----------

## 22decembre

De ce que je vois sur ton log, ta souris et ton clavier marchent. Radeon n'y est pour rien !

En revanche le module fglrx ne trouve pas de périf adéquat et bascule donc sur intel.

Donc maintenant, il faut prendre une décision : tu essaye encore le pilote ati, en essayant aticonfig (doc tu épuise tous les moyens d'utiliser fglrx, alors que pour l'instant, t'es pas sûr d'avoir un pilote correctement configuré). Ou tu passe sur le radeon en faisant correctement.

Ton choix. Mais fais le correctement (écris ce que tu as fait, donne le résultat, le log). Parce que, comme moi au début, tu mélange tout...

Fais gaffe à ta syntaxe aussi, tu rentres mal tes variables je crois...

----------

## noobux

Alors je vais déjà essayer avec le pilote libre, radeon car par le passé j'ai toujours eu un problème avec fglrx (black screen même avec ubuntu), ça marche peut-être une fois configuré mais je préfère faire un teste avec radeon.

Pour la syntaxe de mes variables tu as vu ou les erreurs (c'est très possible qu'il y en ai et si c'est le cas ça sera plutôt un espoir en plus)? Je crois que j'ai toujours fais VARIABLE="valeur" sauf pour :  Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"   mais ça c'est pas une variable.

Alors ce que j'ai fais :

J'ai mis "radeon" à la place de "fglrx" dans xorg.conf et VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" dans mon make.conf

```

# emerge --unmerge ati-drivers

# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild
```

Puis 

```
env-update

source /etc/profile

emerge --newuse --oneshot x11-base/xorg-drivers
```

Et enfin un startx qui donne toujours un black screen que je peux quitter via ctrl+suppr.

Note : Bien que j'ai supprimé ati-drivers je peux toujours faire :

```
modprobe fglrx
```

 sans qu'il n'y ai d'erreurs, en outre la commande : 

```
eselect opengl list
```

 n'affiche maintenant plus que xorg/x11. fglrx est donc toujours présent sur mon ordinateur ... je ne sais ci c'est normal.

Sinon j'ai fais un 

```
emerge --search radeon
```

et ne trouve pas d'autre paquet que radeontools (pour configurer je crois) mais il me semble que ce paquet contient des bugs et il était marqué (sous ubuntu dans synaptics) warning use at your own risks. Je ne m'en suis encore jamais servi.

Je te renvois mon Xorg.0.log  :

http://pastebin.ca/2066219

EDIT : modprobe radeon ne marche pas, de même que modprobe ati quand j'avais encore ati-drivers, seul modprobe fglrx marche

----------

## Poussin

si tu peux faire modprobe fglrx sans problème, c'est que le module est toujours présent. Recherche le dans /lib/modules/tonkernel/ et supprime le.

Pour ton problème, peux-tu coller ta config de kernel?

----------

## 22decembre

voila un message clair, net, détaillé... Bref, bien comme il faut !

Faut apprendre à pas en mettre trop, mais juste ce qu'il faut !

Je lisais que tu marquais

```
VIDEO_CARDS=fglrx
```

or c'est

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

 (guillemets...), c'est pour ça que je tiquais sur la syntaxe.

Tu n'est pas obligé d'unmerger ati-drivers. Mais pour le reste, j'approuve.

Ça donne quoi en lançant via xdm ? Qu'est-ce que t'as installé xorg-drivers ? Il a dû te le dire !

----------

## noobux

SISI lisez ce pavé  :Smile: 

@ Poussin

J'ai copié la nouvelle configuration dans un fichier nommé .config que j'ai mis dans /usr/src/linux puis j'ai lancé la commande :

```
genkernel --kernname="monKernel" --makeopts"-j5" all
```

la compilation a terminé avec succès mais il semble avoir compilé le même noyau que précédement (lors de l'installation), en effet il m'a dit :

```
Running Mr Proper ...

using oldconfig

cleaning ... 

compiling 2.6.7-gentoo-r4 bzImage
```

EDIT : J'ai finalement monté mon /boot et modifié fstab, j'ai donc de nouveau accès automatiquement au grub.conf et au /boot  

Voici ma config de kernel : http://pastebin.ca/2066296 (avant que je recompile)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  @ 22decembre

```
emerge --newuse --oneshot x11-base/xorg-drivers
```

n'a rien donné, j'ai eu un "No outdated package", il n'a donc rien fait je crois car tout était à jour.

Le lancement de xdm semble marcher (setting up kdm... [ok]) mais après j'ai toujours le screen noir sans rien  :Sad: .

Sinon sur un topic du site du zero (http://www.siteduzero.com/forum-83-648203-p1-gentoo-xorg-kde-installation.html) j'ai pas mal avancé voici les modifications (résumé)

Comme il y avait une erreur dans le chargement de l'ACPI j'ai fais un emerge acpid et un rc-update et cette erreur (dans le log de Xorg) à disparu.

J'ai aussi modifier le xorg.conf, dans la section "Device" j'ai ajouté la ligne :

```
Option "ForcePCIMode" "True"
```

 et 

```
Option "Int10" "no" # [<bool>]
```

Après ces modifications j'obtiens toujours un écran noir via startx mais maintenant je peux aussi activer ou désactiver Verr.Maj (s'allume et s'éteint), de plus les voyants des touches son et internet restes allumés après startx (ce n'était pas le cas avant).

EDIT : J'ai vu dans un autre forum gentoo très vieux que un type avait abandonné son pc pour en acheter un autre car la carte ATI Radeon HD Mobility 5470 n'était pas supporté ... Ca me décourage un peu, mais je cherche toujours, j'ai lancé le download d'un liveDVD gentoo et j'aimerais voir si xorg marche, si oui comment obtenir sa configuration complète afin de tout éplucher (à noter que certains liveCd de distributions comme Suse PcLinuxOs ne marche pas (écran noir) sur mon pc... pour le moment ubuntu, fedora et debian ont marché.

JE SUIS TOUJOURS ACTIF SUR LE SUJET n'hésitez pas à poster je lacherais pas   :Very Happy:   .

----------

## noobux

Re, après moultes essais j'ai unmergé xorg-x11 et je l'ai réinstallé j'ai aussi supprimé ati-drivers je suis repartis de 0 avec radeon. 

Alors voilà mon Xorg.0.log (je l'obtiens après un X -configure) 

http://pastebin.ca/2069126

Ce que je trouve bizarre c'est la ligne ou il ne reconnait pas mon bios : 

```
[   412.354] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:68e0:103c:144b rev 0, Mem @ 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xc4400000/131072, I/O @ 0x00004000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
```

Ce qui entraine plus tard ceci : 

```
[   412.560] (EE) RADEON(0): Cannot read V_BIOS (3) Input/output error

[   412.561] (WW) RADEON(0): Failed to read PCI ROM!

[   412.561] (II) RADEON(0): Attempting to read un-POSTed bios

[   412.561] (WW) RADEON(0): Failed to read PCI ROM!

[   412.561] (WW) RADEON(0): Unrecognized BIOS signature, BIOS data will not be used

[   412.561] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[   412.561] (II) UnloadModule: "int10"

[   412.561] (II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[   412.561] (II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

[   412.561] (II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

[   412.561] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

J'ai taper ces erreurs sur google et j'ai trouvé une personne ayant ce même problème et ... devine quoi :d le problème a été réglé tout simplement en enlevant l'option "Switchable graphics" dans le bios et en y mettant "Discrete Graphics", je sais que cette option est actuellement activée car sous windows je peux changer de processeur graphique (intel/ati) à volonté ou quand je change d'alimentation (batterie/secteur) et c'est automatique. 

Je me suis donc rendu dans l'utilitaire de configuration du bios mais ça sentait déjà le roussi, le bios semblait minimaliste et les quelques seules options qui sont configurable concernent l'ordre d'amorçage ou le ventilo ... Rien qui ne puisse désactiver "Switchable graphics", j'ai d'autres pc et sur ces derniers le bios permet beaucoup plus de configuration (dont cette fameuse option). 

Voilà je ne sais pas ce que je dois faire? Y a-t-il un moyen?

----------

## Poussin

Sans etre convaincu, essaie ceci:  x11-drivers/radeon-ucode

Pour info, *a priori*, tu n'as pas besoin de fichier de conf pour xorg avec les pilotes radeon (si ce n'est pour avoir un clavier autre que us).

----------

## noobux

Ah ... ça me brise un peu le moral car sans conf il ne se lance pas du tout je n'ai même pas d'écran noir ... J'avais déjà tenté radeon-ucode mais c'est pour les drivers proprio (fglrx) enfin ça coute rien d'essayer je vais faire un petit emerge radeon-ucode ^^. Comme je l'ai dis ça semble venr du bios et des graphiques commutables  :Sad:  . Mon kernel, sinon comporte bien le nécessaire (comme dans la doc).

EDIT : Toujours pareil avec le xorg.conf (sans ou avec radeon-ucode) un écran noir ... sans xorg.conf le même message qu'au tout début :

```
Failed to load module "intel"

Failed to load module "vesa"

Failed to load module "fbdev"

No drivers available

Fatal error : No screens found
```

Et avec le xorg.conf le Xorg.0.log que j'ai posté plus haut (mon dernier message).

Je n'avance vraiment pas malgré de nombreux postes/doc et configurations que j'ai tenté  :Sad:  .

----------

## 22decembre

Je compatis sincèrement...

Mais je peux plus t'aider (nvidia inside, et aujourd'hui, j'en suis bien content quand je vois ce que tu te tapes !) ...

----------

## noobux

Merci beaucoup du soutient !!! J'ai réussi , j'ai réussi !!! Merci , grâce à vous et à mes autres postes (sur le sdz (site du zero) et le forum anglais gentoo) j'ai finis par y arriver je me suis en fait lancer dans la copie de la configuration du liveDVD (qui a finit par se lancer mais qui foire toujours 1/2 fois, je sais pas d'où ça vient) j'ai copié le kernel et je l'ai optimisé en ne touchant pas trop aux drivers, j'ai compilé avec genkernel et j'ai eu un bug (du moins une erreur de compilation) dont j'ai trouvé la solution sur le bugtracker de gentoo (il bloquait sur iwlwfi je crois), puis après ça j'ai unmergé xorg-server et kde puis j'ai installé les paquets xorg qui se trouvait sur le livedvd à partir de la commande qlist -IC (j'ai ensuite fait le tri), après 325 packages à installé et beaucoup de stress je lance un startx et ça ne marche pas je supprime xorg.conf et là, un écran noir. 

Après j'emerge xterm et twm et là ... Ca marche !!! (même si c'est moche   :Very Happy:  ), je vais donc maintenant emerger de nouveau kde et profiter pleinement de gentoo. Là je suis en train d'éplucher la config de mon kernel pour voir ce qui permet que ça fonctionne et pour l'alléger un peu (il met plus de temps à charger que windows vista  :Very Happy:  ).

Pour infos : La version du kernel que j'utilise est la 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 qui offre beaucoup plus d'options que la précédente (2.6.37), notamment pour les drivers, je ne pense pas que j'aurais pu y arriver avec la 2.6.37.

Born to compile   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## 22decembre

quelques petits conseils perso (que j'applique moi-même) : si tu peux, utilise un noyau stable plutôt qu'un keywordé ! Au moins, si t'as un bug, t'es sûr que ça viens pas de là (et débuguer un noyau, voir, être sûr que ça vient de là, c'est coton !)

Perso, je repose plus sur des logiciels critiques keywordé (gcc, noyau...) mais que du stable (enfin, le temps que je fasse mes migrations, migrer de keyword à stable c'est hard) ! Après, kde, c'est bien, important, c'est sur ça que tu bosses, mais c'est pas critique, et avec un compilo stable, t'as encore plus de certitude de pas avoir d'erreurs e compilo justement !

Bon bah bon courage et joue bien avec ta nouvelle gentoo. Oublie pas de passer le topic en résolu.

Concernant le noyau, s'agit juste de virer lentement ce qui sert à rien. Hésite pas à faire des reboot reguliers pour tester tes noyaux (qu'on espère de plus en plus légers).

----------

## noobux

Ok, merci pour les conseils, je ferais tout ça au fur et à mesure ça y est je l'ai mis en résolu ^^, a + et merci !

----------

